# when she sleeps ..



## heyprettyrave (Aug 24, 2010)

she rests her head on the moss, as if its like a pillow or something  

i was just curious if all tortoises sleep with there heads out of the shell like that, tomorrow i will try to catch a picture of it


----------



## wpk (Aug 24, 2010)

My little lady likes to burrow down in the substrate to sleep, can't see her head.


----------



## Becki (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine sleeps with his head out and laid over to the side....kinda like a person


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 24, 2010)

Herman was sleeping right inside his hide with his little head laid to the side with his little closed eye straight up, so cute. He looked happy and compfy.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Aug 24, 2010)

it gives me something to smile about, shes like my little person lol


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen pictures of torts doing that and I think it's adorable!! Nelson doesn't do that- I think I saw him sleeping like that maybe once. 
He usually sleeps tucked in, or just with his head out normally.


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2010)

bert likes all kinds of sleep. sometimes all tucked in, sometimes with his head out. just depends on his mood.


----------



## Becki (Aug 24, 2010)

It is kinda scary the first time you see them like that though! LOL


----------



## heyprettyrave (Aug 25, 2010)

i just wanted to make sure i had a 'normal' enough tort ha 
because my little one does it every night


----------



## allegraf (Aug 25, 2010)

On of mine sleeps with her head straight out and her legs spread out. The first time I saw her sleeping, I thought she was dead. My heart skipped a beat and when I grabbed her, I rudely woke her up I got the stink eye from her. Even though I know that is how she sleeps, it still freaks me out for a moment whenever I catch her sleeping.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Aug 26, 2010)

ha i get that from Ophelia when i turn on her light in the morning. when i bought her and starting getting interested in torts i never thought I would get soo much personality out of it


----------



## samstar (Aug 26, 2010)

two of my torts sleep with all their limbs in accept one, all limbs spread out


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 26, 2010)

I love it when they are basking in the sun or the light and they plop down with back legs straight out. They are so full of personality, so funny.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes basking is definitely so cute, my tort tends to stretch his neck out to the side and rest it on the substrate and has the 2 front legs and one of the back legs stretched out, can't believe i still haven't got a picture of it!


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes! we should post some pictures of them sleeping or basking. I will have to try and get a good shot.


----------



## Homerist (Aug 28, 2010)

my star sleeps with his fore arms folded to the sides and hind legs spreaded out and his chin resting on a small pebble inside his hind.
super cute.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 28, 2010)

Sherman, Echo, and Euclid all sleep sprawled out like that. They sometimes use eachother as a pillow too, as seen in the picture below!


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 28, 2010)

So cute! I love it. They look pretty comfortable with each other to sleep like that. I don't think anybodys being bullied in your group.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 28, 2010)

Our little one does that too! Its adorable.


----------

